# The gathering roll call



## inboardgheenoeguy

Alright whos going on the 29th?


----------



## backwaterbandits

Susan and I are planning to attend the gathering.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Ill be there at 7am collecting money for the tournament


----------



## chandler27

probably not gunna be able to make it...wouldnt give you my money anyways


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

hmmmmm


----------



## deerfly

I'll be there unless I'm somewhere else. 

j/k, I would try to make it but I have some trailer bearing chores to do as well as a few dozen other things to the rig to be ready for the father/daughter trip to Chokoloskee. - eric


----------



## Guest

I'm out - Family obligations.


----------



## TomT

i will be there where are guys going to launch? and i assume the south side beach


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

gandy ramp or the beach ramp it doesnt matter


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Ill see everyone in the morning!


----------

